
Ask HN: 15 lines of code to represent yourself - samBergeron
A friend of mine was recently asked in an interview process to provide 15 lines of code, that he wrote, that represents him. After thinking about it I wondered what I would have submitted. Do you choose lines from an old side-project? Do you write 15 fresh lines? Do you provide a fancy algorithm? What if you&#x27;re a web developer? I assume these lines are going to be &quot;judged&quot; by other developers that would potentially end up working with you.<p>Is this something you&#x27;ve had to do before, if so, what did you send?
======
4e1a
Never done before, but this is roughly what is currently in my clipboard:

function digest(s) \--return crc32(s)..adler32(s) \--return hmac_sha1(pass,s)
return sha1(s) end

function phe_encode(s) t = {} for i = 1, #s do t[i] = digest(s:sub(1,i)) end
return t end

